# NZ Paramedic questions



## SinCityMedic (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi there!! I'm hoping someone can answer a few questions for me. I recently received my Paramedic credentials (level 6) to work in NZ. I'm having a hard time finding work though. I'm looking to live on the south island and am not dead set on being on an ambulance right away, I'm willing to do volunteer work before being paid, however I obviously need a job to immigrate. Do the hospitals use Paramedics in the emergency departments? Is there anything else I can do down there besides running as a medic on a truck? Any help is greatly appriciated.

Thanks


----------



## SinCityMedic (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes I went through Ambulance New Zealand. How is it obsolete when I just received it in July 2011? That was quick. Sadly I don't have a college degree. Lots of college units, but still missing those pesky electives that are terribly boring!

Well anyway I have contacted St. John and was told to apply if/when there are openings but they have a lot of qualified NZ applicants and its going to be difficult. I've registered with their website and downloaded my CV. I check often but nothing yet. How difficult is it to get on with roto/fixed wing flight medicine? Here it's very difficult and rotos like to fall out of the sky quite often.

As far as autonomy goes I've been quite lucky to have never worked in a "mother may I" system. California is famous for this, esp Los Angeles. The systems here in Nevada are autonomous and you don't have to call a MD as long as we are with in our scope of practice. Our protocols are quite liberal and I've actually never had to call to get orders for anything, that would probably drive me nuts!! 
I plan on getting over to NZ one way or another, might have to find a different career in the mean time.


----------

